# Sailor Moon



## Loffyglu (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanna know if there's anyone else here who's still held onto that old craze~

Me, honestly? I freaking love Sailor Moon; I was crazy about it as a little girl, and recently I started getting into the manga and original Japanese version of the animé; I'm only up to about Sailor Moon R in the animé, though I've watched some of Sailor Moon S and Sailor Stars; I'm up to the beginning of the SuperS arc of the manga~ That and I'm cosplaying Sailor Mercury for Otakon and I've done a Sailor Saturn cosplay before (a Hotaru/Saturn fangirl is me); it's pretty safe to call me a Moonie at this point. :B

So yeah, guys! Favorite season, favorite senshi/scout, did you like the animé or manga better... Discuss! :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 20, 2010)

I love it too--I have seen:

Classic (English)
R (English)
S (English and Japanese)
Super S (English and Japanese)

Read the S arc of the manga

Seen an episode or two of the live version


----------



## Zuu (Jul 20, 2010)

I watched it in kindergarten.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 20, 2010)

I adore Sailor Moon~ I've only seen about half of Classic at this point, but I pretty much know how the whole series goes thanks to Sailor Moon Uncensored XD I've always adored it, though :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 20, 2010)

I've watched up to sailor moon R (I think) in english. It used to be my favourite TV show when I was younger and I have a toy one of these.

also, does anyone watch SMA? :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 20, 2010)

I preferred Cardcaptor Sakura tbh. it was like Pokemon for girls~

although I think I watched a few episodes of Sailor Moon once.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

I just like the theme song. Never actually watched an episode.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I've watched up to sailor moon R (I think) in english. It used to be my favourite TV show when I was younger and I have a toy one of these.
> 
> also, does anyone watch SMA? :3


Ahaha, I love SMA~ |D They did a pretty good job poking at the series, I'd say; also, Raye. Just Raye. *snrk*


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I only watch it for Sailor Jupiter. xD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 21, 2010)

Isn't that the one where 4Kids made the lesbian Sailors into cousins?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 21, 2010)

Watched the whole thing. In Japanese, of course. I can't stand the dub.

My favorite seasons were S and Stars.

I manged to skip most of SuperS because I wasn't watching filler.

@Blastoise: It was Cloverway (first DiC) that did that. I don't even think 4kids existed then.


----------



## Midori Chi (Jul 29, 2010)

Still love it. <3
I have all the original Tokyopop Pocket manga, although the binding isn't holding well in most of them, and I've seen most of the anime. Loved it since I was a kid, as well. My favorite scout used to be Venus, but then it changed to Mars. And then I realized later that Venus and Mars had a thing! XD ha ha. I guess I was still naive when I first got the manga when I was younger. Let alone the thing between Michiru and Setsuna. XD
I hated Rini's high pitched voice in the anime. D : And Serena's voice could have been better...But still, I love it. I probably should watch the japanese version, and I want to see the live action series..even though I've heard its cheesy. XD


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 29, 2010)

Midori Chi said:


> Still love it. <3
> I have all the original Tokyopop Pocket manga, although the binding isn't holding well in most of them, and I've seen most of the anime. Loved it since I was a kid, as well. My favorite scout used to be Venus, but then it changed to Mars. And then I realized later that Venus and Mars had a thing! XD ha ha. I guess I was still naive when I first got the manga when I was younger. Let alone the thing between Michiru and Setsuna. XD
> I hated Rini's high pitched voice in the anime. D : And Serena's voice could have been better...But still, I love it. I probably should watch the japanese version, and I want to see the live action series..even though I've heard its cheesy. XD


!!! Aah, oh man, you're lucky just for having the manga! ;w; If you look for it online, they're like extremely expensive now...

I think I do remember hearing that Mars/Rei and Venus/Minako were fairly close in PGSM, but I'm not sure, having only seen a few clips of it..

Hmm, I dunno, I thought Rini's voice in the Cloverway dub was adorable, actually. :V I didn't like her DiC voice, though, it sorta grated against my nerves for whatever reason. Aaand it's sort of the opposite for Serena's voice; couldn't stand her Cwi voice, but her DiC voice was alright (especially in the very early episodes, it was actually close to perfect then XD).


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 7, 2010)

Sailor Moon was the first anime I ever saw, all the way back when I was in maybe 3rd or 4th grade and the English dubbed version was still running on Fox in the afternoons.

I was actually kind of obsessed with the show for a while, up until it went into endless reruns of the first half of the second season (R, I think? the one that started out with aliens and a killer tree, and then after that was over the annoying pink thing showed up) and then went off the air completely... or switched over to a channel that my TV didn't get back then, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 7, 2010)

Sailor Moon and Cardcaptor Sakura and My Neighbor Totoro were my first exposures to anime. I'm still more of an Utena person (by the same guy who did Sailor Moon, btw), though. Its english dub acting sucks but at least the story wasn't mutilated to bits.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 7, 2010)

The DiC dub actually had a different voice actress for "Serena" for the first few episodes.

Oh, the things your learn from reading Sailor Moon Uncensored.


----------

